# Dometic Tec Tower



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi
,
Have noticed that the bottom of the oven( inside) gets quite hot when the fridge / freezer is on.

We have never used the oven.

Anyone else noticed this??

Cheers

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say I haven't noticed... as we have tek tower in our Adria Vision.
That said next time we are out in the truck we'll test again.

w


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*hot fridge*

There are elements in the back of the fridge which get very hot, its the way refrigeration works. If you take the outside vents off you will see the elements and you can feel how hot they get.

I've not noticed the heat rising in to the oven above though. It might be worth getting it checked out as there are gas pipes in that area on many vans.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We also have a tower system and not noticed the oven getting hot. 
Check the anti-condensation button isn't on, this warms the door seals or summat to stop summat happening... :? ...

BTW the oven works well OH often does a full roast in it.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Tec Tower*

Thanks all for your comments, im going to keep a close eye on it.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------

